# Minecraft Coding BlockBreakEvent



## JustinCode (11. Apr 2017)

Hey,
ich möchte es so machen, das wenn ich zB.: einen DiamantBlock abbaue, das ich den Effekt regeneration, stärke, oder vergiftung bekomme, also sozusagen so zufällig ausgewählt wird vom plugin was von den drei sachen passiert. Kann mir dafür einer nen Beispielcode schicken?
LG.:
Justin.


----------



## Henne079 (11. Apr 2017)

Du benötigst ein BlockBreakEvent, indem du den Block prüfst. Zusätzlich benötigst du einen kleinen Zufallsgenerator. In dem setzt du für den Spieler dann einen von den drei Effekten.

Ich habe dir bereits angeboten etwas über die Minecraft-Programmierung zu erklären. Allerdings wolltest du es zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht. Daher werde ich dir auch keinen fertigen Code liefern.


----------



## JustinCode (11. Apr 2017)

Henne079 hat gesagt.:


> Du benötigst ein BlockBreakEvent, indem du den Block prüfst. Zusätzlich benötigst du einen kleinen Zufallsgenerator. In dem setzt du für den Spieler dann einen von den drei Effekten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe dir bereits angeboten etwas über die Minecraft-Programmierung zu erklären. Allerdings wolltest du es zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht. Daher werde ich dir auch keinen fertigen Code liefern.



Ich habe mich übrigens nur nicht nochmal aufm TS bei dir gemeldet weil ich im Urlaub bin und keine Zeit habe.


----------

